# Wild camping England



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I have been thinking of spending a few months touring around England next spring/summer but wonder if it's actually possible, given that I like wild camping. Spending the odd night at a site is ok mostly to do practical stuff, but I love the freedom of spending the night 'wild'. Most folk I've spoken to have said it's not possible as the police will appear from no where and move you on - even in a layby! Is this really true? I thought there weren't any police around to do this sort of thing. Are there any folk out there mostly wild camping but saying nothing? 

I look forward to an interesting discussion taking place.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

¡ Ola socialista !

Much discussion on here already - suggest you do a search on the appropriate section.

Basically you are unlikely to be moved on if you are discreet about where you overnight.

PS Are you confining your visit to England?
Wales, Scotland and N.I. are worth looking at as well!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

By and large you will have no problems at all wild camping in England. I am familier with northern England and Scotland and have wild camped many times all over. 
when you arrive at a likely spot just check there are no "No Overnighting" or similar signs, take the usual precautions to avoid litter, pollution etc and you'll be fine.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Just remember to pack a great big pair of bolt croppers for when you wake with a 'Denver Boot'.
> 
> Ray.


Not sure why you posted that. Seems to imply that if you wild camp you will be wheel clamped. Complete nonsense of course.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, I might just be a tad prejudiced .

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You will have no problem at all, the clamping inference is rubbish, Alan.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

socialista said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been thinking of spending a few months touring around England next spring/summer but wonder if it's actually possible, given that I like wild camping. Spending the odd night at a site is ok mostly to do practical stuff, but I love the freedom of spending the night 'wild'. Most folk I've spoken to have said it's not possible as the police will appear from no where and move you on - even in a layby! Is this really true? I thought there weren't any police around to do this sort of thing. Are there any folk out there mostly wild camping but saying nothing?
> 
> I look forward to an interesting discussion taking place.


Hi Socialista,
I took am having thoughts about going to England next year for about three weeks and am also a lover of wildcamping. Have you seen the website wildcamping.co.uk ?? There are threads there with all the counties in England, haven't really explored it much yet, but might be a useful addition to your search.

Good luck.
Ca


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The wildcamping.co.uk site is all about sharing information. From the comments on another similar thread, the members here keep everything they know to themselves which is selfish. It would seem that there are two trpes of motorhomers. i am pleased to be in the other group.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi 747 and welcome to the forum.

While you may have seen the similar thread here earlier, I understand how you might think that. This is a shame and not true at all in reality.
We have a huge database on here where members contribute information on sites they have come across. These can be both wild and commercial sites all over the country.
I and many others are always willing to divulge are own favourites any time and regularly do in open forum.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry if I sounded like a bit of a meanie by saying that I prefer not to divulge the locations of a couple of "our" wildcamping spots.

These are overnight places that are important for us as there is no viable alternative in terms of campsites or CL/CS as we arrive >23:00.

We use them infrequently and try to keep a very low profile.

We have seen other MHers on them occasionally and don't begrudge them.

If they were to be used regularly I am certain that they would be closed off entirely.

That would benefit no-one.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Avoid Bridlington, the council will threaten you with legal action. I think they have a council policy to scare away any tourists :hathat35:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a pippin registered on the wildcamping site.

Their joining date is 03/10/07 and they have never posted anything on the site.

That means for three years they have had access to a lot of info posted by other people for the benefit of strangers and they take all and give back nothing.

I hope that you are a different pippin as the other one is utterly worthless.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> The wildcamping.co.uk site is all about sharing information. From the comments on another similar thread, the members here keep everything they know to themselves which is selfish. It would seem that there are two trpes of motorhomers. i am pleased to be in the other group.


This is always a difficult one and your point is taken although not in the spirit it was delivered. As has already been mentioned we have a large database of stoppovers on here including wildcamping spots so i don't think you can accuse our members of being selfish.

I along with many others have entered quite a few wildcamping spots and I have also freely offered wildcamping info on the wildcamping.co.uk forum you mention. 
The dilemma for me is when you have a particular favourite spot, what do you do? Share it on an open forum and risk it being over publised or keep it to yourself?
I have entered many spots but must admit I do keep a few of my favorites up my sleeve for those very reasons so to speak.

Whether that is wrong I don't know but i do know that I have contributed considerably to the community with my other entries and hopefully that will redress the balance.

Could be wrong but I think others on here might have the same ideals. Does that make sense?

Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That pippin is probably me, I had totally forgotten that I had registered with that site.

To the best of my knowledge I have not used it since I registered. 

Yes, if I found a wildcamping site that was suitable for general use I would post it on the MHF database, as I have with several campsites and new Aires de repos in France.


----------

